# Do You Think The Nuggets Can Win The Championship This Season? George Karl Says No



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *On whether or not he thinks the Nuggets can win a title:*
> 
> _“No (laughs). All we’re trying to do is win a playoff round. Since ‘Melo’s been here, they’ve been in the playoffs every year, since I’ve been here, we’ve been in the playoffs every year, but we’ve lost in the first round. It’s pretty easy - the writing’s on the wall, win or be crucified.”_
> 
> ...


http://sportsradiointerviews.com/2009/04/02/the-denver-nuggets-are-not-winning-an-nba-championship/


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Do You Think The Nuggets Can Win The Championship This Season? George Karl Says N*

What a great message to send to your team through the media, while sitting in the 2 seed with a more experienced team than they've ever had to work with. I'm not saying I'm expecting them to win it all this year, but Georgie Porgy just sucks on so many different levels.


----------

